# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Cfare do te thote ta njohesh nje shtet?

## KlaraPink

Cfare do te thote ta njohesh nje shtet?

----------


## Uriel

Të kryesh një akt politik me pasoja ligjore lokale dhe ndërkombëtare, me anë të së cilit një shtet njeh statusin e një shteti tjetër.

----------


## martini1984

> Të kryesh një akt politik me pasoja ligjore lokale dhe ndërkombëtare, me anë të së cilit një shtet njeh statusin e një shteti tjetër.


Keto i vendos OKB-ja.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Të kryesh një akt politik me pasoja ligjore lokale dhe ndërkombëtare, me anë të së cilit një shtet njeh statusin e një shteti tjetër.


A thua do e kete kuptuar edhe kete shpjegimin, apo do te hape ndonje teme, duke pyetur, se cfare ka dashur te thote autori Uriel me kete perkufizim?   :perqeshje:

----------


## KlaraPink

> A thua do e kete kuptuar edhe kete shpjegimin, apo do te hape ndonje teme, duke pyetur, se cfare ka dashur te thote autori Uriel me kete perkufizim?


Ti, mi e dashur, akoma merresh me mua apo nuk ke pune te tjera me te mencura per te bere? Te pakten une po pyes dicka, kurse ti vetem e derdh ate helmin e mlleft qe ta kam shkaktuar une. Ik oj modernizohu. Leri keto provincializma se te gjithe e kuptuam qe je provinciale!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nuk e imagjinoj dot kete forum pa ty, je alegria e forumit!

----------


## martini1984

> Nuk e imagjinoj dot kete forum pa ty, je alegria e forumit!


ke noten 10 ne psikologji.
Respekt

----------


## martini1984

> Nuk e imagjinoj dot kete forum pa ty, je alegria e forumit!


Sorrxy,ti gjithmone je fiktive.
Parapsikologji ja qellove...
ishte shonc

----------

